# Bondage and bonded



## BrooklynnWeiro (Jul 13, 2011)

Well here's a bit of interesting info. Bonded birds are birds who choose each other as mates. They'll love on each other, and preen each other and will stay together. they're well mannered and like to be held. Now Bondage pairs are pairs who are put together at pet stores because ones a male and ones a female. THEY will attack each other and stay apart from each other untill instinct drives them to do whats needed and they will mate. They attack thier owners and have horrible tempers.

Any1 want to guess which pair i got stuck with?

My birds hate each other, they bite hiss and attack each other and other people in my family, and im guessing thats what happened to the babies they just had. They fought in the nesting box and the poor babies were in the middle of it. They're fine now but the parents still don't like each other
Igot the bonded pair. :clapsarcastically) and no wonder why I'm not getting anywhere <_<

Does any1 know a breeder in Pensacola, Fl that could possibly have mates for mine? As far as I know thats the only cure for a bondage pair, to get them their own mates. I'm willing to trade, but I would much rather buy them. I love my birds and I bet a lot of you would be hesitant about letting one go. Plus me having to choose which 1 to give up is a debate in and of itself. But I also don't want to give some1 else an aggressive bird that they'd have to train and teach to behave. That wouldn't be fair to the bird or to the new owner. So if any1 has any ideas about what I should do please post to this.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Try looking on ebayclassifieds.com....I know of a breeder in Palm Beach, FL but that would be a ways to drive although her prices are reasonable and her babies adorable. She had a male there last year that could say "Hi, I'm Henry" and he was darling. One word of caution, just because you buy them mates doesn't mean they'll bond to those mates either. Its all a game of chance, you just kinds have to let them pick each other. And a bondage pair can be any pair that is forced to be together against their will, a pair that didn't pick each other (in all reality, the female didn't pick her mate, which is how it works lol.)


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Srtiels is in Florida, she may know a few breeders close to you.


----------



## BrooklynnWeiro (Jul 13, 2011)

kk i was thinking of getting a local breeder cuz if itll take a while for them to pick mates i thought i could leave them with the breeder for an unspecified amount of time, just until they both find mates that they like. then i would buy the mates so that i wouldnt have to choose which 1 to trade away


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I doubt highly that any good breeder will do that, for one they would be liable if anything happened to your birds, another they would not want to introduce a possible disease into their breeding stock. A back yard breeder might, but the chance of your birds catching something is greater.


----------

